# G220 vs GOLF MK3 IN 5 SHADES OF RED!!!



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

It has been over a month since my last post in the showroom having detailed a friends MK4 Golf GTI........this detail see's me sticking with VAG but this time on the MK3 platform.....

I have been off the internet for a while having moved house which has meant no internet for some time until tonight.......:wave:

Not only have I now got a garage and car port but I have also changed my job which means that I no longer have the luxury of working indoor's in the warehouse but it's not a problem as I have a back up plan........

Anyway, on with the detail...........the Golf in question was dropped off on Friday evening which allowed me time to remove the wheels and clean them up saving some valuable time on the Saturday.......:buffer:

I will however follow the same format as my other details as I think the write up runs better.......so this was the car on Saturday morning under the gazebo:


















































































As you can see there are a few different colours of red going on and I was slightly worried that I may be in for a long day when inspecting the paintwork further revealed the following:



















*The Detail Process*

Power Craft Pressure Washer + Snow Foam with Elite Lance +2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo + Megs Buckets and Gritguards + Megs Wash Mitts;




























This was the first use of my Pressure Washer and also the Elite Foam Lance and I am more than happy with both, the washer is great and the foam is so much fun.............

Dried with a Waffle Weave Towel;










Which left me with the following;




























I was now even more worried as the red's seemed to be even 'hazier'...........:tumbleweed:

So, following on from my usual format the wheels were then attacked with the EZ Wheel Brush + Megs Wheel Brightner;




























The car was then masked up and a test area marked up on the passengers door where I then looked at the defects and tired out some different combinations;









































































Safe to say that the paintwork on this car had seen better days and the colour was badly faded and hazy so the level of correction really bought out the 'Red' colour hiding underneath. As on my last detail typical VAG paint meant that not only was I using the G220 for only the second time but it took time to get through the swirling and there were loads of really deep RDS marks all over the car...........

I opted for my usual combination that I find works well in these scenrios and on VAG paint using the Menzerna IP using the Megs Burgandy Compounding Pad and the Menzerna FF on a Megs Finishing Pad as follows;










(What do you think of my 'little helper's' new knealing pad?)

I then started to make my way around the car;




























Passenger Rear Door;



















Passenger Front Wing;



















Passenger Rear Quarter - At this point I was slightly concerned............:doublesho;










But then...........:buffer:



















Bonnet - Very concerned again.........:doublesho;














































Tailgate;
































































Drivers Front Wing;



















Driver's Rear Door;



















Then I used my 'It's not for Wimps' Procar Duster to get rid of all the excess polish;










Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Front and rear windows dressed with Rain Repellent and applicator pad;










All door shuts, boot shut, Engine Bay cleaned with Megs APC and then with Megs Last Touch;










Hoovered all the interior, Microfibre Mitt, Megs Detailer Brushes, Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Then I applied two coats of Megs No.26 Hi-Tech Yellow Wax using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Then the third coat of CG Very Wet Cherry Wet Wax using a Megs Applicator Pad;










Rim Wax using an Applicator Pad on the outside of the wheels;










Then dressed the tyres with Megs Tyre Shine and Applicator;










*The Results*






















































































































The owner was over the moon with the results and the main thing that she was looking for was to loose the different colours panels, which I believe is now less evident than before however it's clear that some panels have been resprayed......:car:

Both the 'little helper' and I are very happy in our new home and it's so nice to have everything at home, in the garage ready to rock and roll instead of carrying bits and pieces up and down the stairs, etc......

Glad to be back on the net and glad to be back on DW..........:wave:

Details lined up for the forthcoming weekends so watch this space........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

what a difference, great work mate.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice job , how long did you take?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Getting better all the time baker!! Nice to see you enjoyed the foam lance.........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

nice difference. great work well done!!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

looks a 100 times better !:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice, superb results :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great turn around!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job Baker21. Does the new job give you more time on the detailing?

Rob


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent results :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Got the colour back nicely


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

fantastic turnaround, quite like the golfs :thumb:


----------



## Davev333 (May 13, 2008)

Nice work mate look brilliant 

Ps were did you get your gazebo from and is it any good? looks just what i could do with.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job there - that must have been some work with a G220 :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Carter said:


> what a difference, great work mate.


Thanks mate, much appreciated.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dinodog said:


> Nice job , how long did you take?


The wheels took an hour or so on the Friday night and then we started at 9AM on Saturday and finished the car around 4PM with the owner collecting it at 5PM........usual day to be honest..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Getting better all the time baker!! Nice to see you enjoyed the foam lance.........:thumb::thumb:


Thanks mate, the foam lance is a joy to work with and I wish that I would have started to use the Pressure washer sooner.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> nice difference. great work well done!!


Thank you for the comment..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

tdm said:


> looks a 100 times better !:thumb:


Yeah I think it does as well, I know that historically on DW I have been pulled up on similar cars in this condition but it just looks sooooooo much better than at the start and as long as the customer is happy then that's what makes it worth all the effort............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Very Nice, superb results :thumb:


Cheers Gaz, thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Great turn around!


Many thanks......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Very impressive!!


Thanks mate, as were the new neighbours..........not only with the gazebo but as to what I was doing with an angle grinder.................:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Performance Motorcare said:


> Nice job Baker21. Does the new job give you more time on the detailing?
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob, unfortunatly no, I do finish just after lunch on Friday's but it's still a weekend thing for me at the moment............would very much love to do this everyday though as we both get great satisfaction in turning these motor's around.........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Fantastic turnaround.


Cheers buddy.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

harddrive said:


> Excellent results :thumb:


Thank you for your comment.......:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Got the colour back nicely


Cheers Dave and look forward to bumping into you at the meet on 19th July........:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wax-It said:


> fantastic turnaround, quite like the golfs :thumb:


Cheers, I am a big fan of VAG and while I am think that the MK3 is not the best platform Golf, they do tend to 'scrub' up well..........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Davev333 said:


> Nice work mate look brilliant
> 
> Ps were did you get your gazebo from and is it any good? looks just what i could do with.


Thank you.......

The gazebo.........now that is a good question............at the moment I am borrowing it off a friend which I know is going to mean another favour but I have been trying to source the same gazebo but no joy or not at the same price which he paid..........:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent job there - that must have been some work with a G220 :thumb:


Thanks, the G220 is certainly a nice simple machine to use but I know that before long I will make the step to the rotary but in the mean time I will continue with the G220 and now that I have my UDM back from being repaired I am thinking that the 'little helper' will be training before long.......


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Must be so satisfying to see a panel literally change colour!!!! Top work fella! :thumb:

(PS When can you slot the Mondeo in? :detailer


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Must be so satisfying to see a panel literally change colour!!!! Top work fella! :thumb:
> 
> (PS When can you slot the Mondeo in? :detailer


Your not wrong there mate............it is a worrying state of affairs at the beginning but when it changes colour it's all OK............

More than happy to do the Mondeo mate and I think we can come to an arrangement as I am going to need a lube service soon..............:wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mate that was a job alright !:thumb:

Great results, you really must have worked hard to get it looking good again ! How long did it take you to do the job? How did you find the G220 ?:buffer:

Keep up the good work :thumb:


Mario


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Mate that was a job alright !:thumb:
> 
> Great results, you really must have worked hard to get it looking good again ! How long did it take you to do the job? How did you find the G220 ?:buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment mate and as stated about the wheels took just over an hour or so and then we began work on the Saturday at 9AM finishing around 4PM with the owner collecting the car at 5PM so a usual working day for us both........the G220 does product good results when using the optimum products......:thumb:

This is only the second time that I have used the G220 and I am more than happy with it, it's comfortable, sturdy and I feel that the application pressure is a lot better than the UDM I used to use due to the 'D-handle'........:thumb:


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Great job! Good to have the car in the same color


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

:wave:Great turn around as always 

I’m almost as impressed with your little helpers kneeling pad as I am with the paint correction :thumb: :buffer:
:detailer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ClearCoatChrist said:


> Great job! Good to have the car in the same color


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> :wave:Great turn around as always
> 
> I'm almost as impressed with your little helpers kneeling pad as I am with the paint correction :thumb: :buffer:
> :detailer:


Your loving that aren't you Mart?!?! :lol:

To be fair I was a little, 'WTF is that?', when she had it but I find myself using it a lot.............:buffer:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work as usial mate, brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Superb work as usial mate, brilliant :thumb:


Thanks for the comment mate..........:thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Top job there fella nice work....:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mikeystman said:


> Top job there fella nice work....:thumb:


Cheers............


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great Job thats a great turnaround


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> Great Job thats a great turnaround


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

great turnaround there buddy !:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> great turnaround there buddy !:thumb:


Many thanks.......


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely job, with lovely products 

Cheers


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Love it, these recovery jobs are my favourite kind of detailing threads. Given that car a new lease of life (or it's paint at least!)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kris1986 said:


> Lovely job, with lovely products
> 
> Cheers


Much appreciated, finding that I am using the Menz quite a lot on correction work at the moment but I guess the old saying of 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' comes into play...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Arun said:


> Love it, these recovery jobs are my favourite kind of detailing threads. Given that car a new lease of life (or it's paint at least!)


Yeah me too mate, sometimes it's harder to achieve a high level of correction on a newer car dependant on the condition but with these the cars end up looking like new..........:thumb:


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

its really obvious that the right kit and technique can produce such awesome results. well done mate.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Top quality work and great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Cracking work there mate, nice one.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sc0tty83 said:


> its really obvious that the right kit and technique can produce such awesome results. well done mate.


Thanks mate........I am slowly building up my collection and using different products to get the best result.............within a sensible budget..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Top quality work and great turnaround :thumb:


Cheers for the comment mate.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> Cracking work there mate, nice one.


Many thanks.......


----------

